# [Q]Guys! I need a BIG help to solve this problem!



## yavix (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried to use the tutorial of cyanogen to apply the downgrade of CM9 on my phone to firmware 2.4.330 using RSD Lite (version 5.6) and instal CM7.2. But when I applied the downgrade, the phone went back to the bootloader screen.
The only firmware works and boot is the 1FF-p3_droid2we_cdma_droid2we-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_D2GA-59-120117-test-keys-signed-Verizon.
Then I had an idea: try to use the process unbrick 608 with the "repacked sbf 629" to test if the phone would start with the 608 version.
Achieving this, I tried to do the same thing to version 2.4.33
I flashed 2.4.33 rbf, When the phone rebooted, the screen Appeared the bootloader. So I tried to use the same file That solved my problem with version 608, the "repacked sbf 629" (BL = 2 CDT.sbf BOOT REC). After this flash file the phone rebooted, with black motorola symbol, but did not enter the operating system.
Do you know if there is any file that i can use to get boot using the 2.4.33 sbf?
thx


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, once you have 629 installed, you can never go back to an older version. 629 updated the bootloader to only accept a certain version number or higher (this is just a simplification of the problem, its much more detailed.)

all you can do is install 629 (or 608 with the 629 patch - but its really glitchy and is only used for rooting the phone before reinstalling 629)
that patch took the needed parts from 629 to make 608 work. as far as i know, there is no patch for 330 or 290.

why do you want 330? to bandunlock? if so, use these instructions.
You couldn't pay me to go back to Froyo (unless it was a lot of money!)

so flash 629 and stick with it.


----------

